# New verses old



## JuanGatico

Congratulations on your new acquisition, please don't forget to post some of your turns here!


----------



## ic3ss

I saw this in a demo at Rockler a couple of months ago and was very impressed by it. I already have a Jet 1236 that works well for me at this point but this one made me take a second look.

Wayne


----------



## Jimthecarver

She said "pick one"...this I felt suited me for the small things im limited to now.


----------



## mpounders

Congrats man! Looks like a great purchase.


----------



## Kentuk55

Congrats on that new piece. It looks very nice.


----------



## jeffski1

Jim,thats a nice machine…low rpms,1 hp,reverse-ya hoo…congrats…


----------



## Dutchy

Good luck with your new machine


----------



## Jimthecarver

Thanks everyone,
It's sitting on a old stand from a delta table saw…the stand for this lathe was another $300.00 or so and well let's just say I am happy to have the lathe. 
Thank the Lord for friends, a fella I have know a few years is a metal fabricator and said he would be happy to build a stand for free. With a light holder even!
So now its time to think dust collection!


----------



## Surfside

Congrats on your new tool. You deserve that. Enjoy. Nice review.


----------



## NormG

Congratulations on the new lathe, sounds like things will go quicker


----------



## ssnvet

That's a SWEET looking setup. Congrats!


----------



## NaptownWood

I have this same lathe and love it. I went to the local Rockler store and they have a stand for the older version, maybe the regular 1221 or the 1014, and it was too small. But that stand was discontinued, and they were selling it for $75. So, I picked it up, and then went to the local steel shop and got a $40 piece of 1/4" steel and bolted it to the stand, drilled new holes for the lathe, and Boom. cheap stand.


----------



## NaptownWood

by the way the only thing I don't like so far for this is that the little cam lock handle for the tool rest is plastic. the other ones are metal, which is good, but I find myself tightening the tool rest one by hitting it with the butt of a gouge, and I'm afraid one day I will snap it off. especially if these temperatures stay so low in the midwest.

BTW, i also got a about a $200 barracuda chuck system from PSI which is titanium coated, and came with about 5 sets of jaws, which is a hell of a deal for a good hobbyist chuck.


----------



## Docwks

I purchased the 1221VS to replace my 1220 for a couple of reasons the bed is much heavier and I wanted VS and forward and reverse (too lazy to walk around the lathe). I'm fairly happy with the lathe and have no intentions of returning it. I took it out to the Central Florida Fair where we have a club booth set up to do demo's. First let me say that this is a 2nd lathe and my primary Lathe is a Powermatic 3520B, I say this because I tend to forget that I'm not turning on a large lathe and expect the 1221 to work the same, it doesn't. Its 120v not 220v, so it doesn't have the HP or the torque of my big lathe. Some folks complain about the slow start up, I don't find this an issue. I do find two things that bug me. (A) you will get an E4 error if you take too big a cut, the lathe will stop and you will need to turn it off and back on. This is listed in the owner's manual (I know I actually read it). (B) Like the 1220 and many other small lathes the Clamping Block is too small for holding the tail stock in place and like mentioned above the handles on the tail stock and banjo are a bit small. Other than that it works fine. I did 4 11" bowls while demonstrating and only blew the bottom out of one…talking too much. Oh, one last thing, the stand for the 1221VS is way too expensive. I used the stand from my 1220 and added removable wheels. Let me know if you'd like to see them, they really are kind of cool. Ciao


----------



## dmducan

More reviews about JET 1221VS lathe at here


----------

